# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  Primer productor en arraigar esquejes bajo LEDs

## Elar Sifuentes

http://www.hortibiz.com/es/detalle/a...jes-bajo-leds/ 
            El holandés André Boereboom de Boereboom Stekcultures está siempre a la búsqueda de soluciones de cultivo sostenibles e innovadoras. Boereboom ya ha experimentado con las soluciones de Philips LED en su  laboratorio de cultivo de tejidos vegetales y estaba tan entusiasmado  con ello que ahora ha tomado la iniciativa de equipar un ambiente de  cultivo acondicionado. Allí, el material de esqueje y los brotes  obtenidos a partir del cultivo de tejido vegetal son arraigados bajo  condiciones en las que no hay luz del día. Cultus, PPO y VTI Horst toman  parte junto a Philips. 
            Boereboom Stekcultures es un vivero ubicado en Eindhoven, Países  Bajos, que se especializa en reproducir cultivos de vivero y plantas  ornamentales. Cada año, 4,000,000 de esquejes son producidos por  encargo, los cuales consisten principalmente en arbustos y plantas  resistentes. Estos cultivos son reproducidos principalmente en el  invernadero, gran parte del cual cuenta con calefacción del suelo. Los  cultivos también son reproducidos por Boereboom Invitro Cultures  mediante cultivo de tejidos vegetales. Esto es realizado en su  laboratorio de cultivo de tejidos vegetales bajo condiciones  controladas. Los cultivos difíciles o imposibles de ser reproducidos con  esquejes pueden ser reproducidos con este método. 
             He estado analizando por algún tiempo cómo pueden utilizarse los  LEDs en el sector de los viveros. Estoy tan entusiasmado con esto que  estoy a punto de establecer el primer vivero que arraigará esquejes sin  luz del día. Puesto que ya no hacemos esto en un invernadero sino en una  celda en donde usamos una disposición de tres capas, hacemos un uso  mucho más eficiente de nuestra área de superficie. Ahora también tenemos  la opción de llevar el control de los distintos colores de luz y de la  reacción al arraigamiento. El objetivo es crear un concepto para una  variedad de cultivos de manera que podamos arraigar cultivos en una sala  de producción, dice André Boereboom. 
             La nueva celda sin luz del día será puesta en servicio a  principios de febrero. Esta celda tiene una superficie de 30 m2 y cuenta  con un sistema multicapa. Este sistema está equipado con iluminación de  Philips LED, haciendo posible, bajo condiciones controladas, cambiar  distintos parámetros climatológicos y la intensidad de la luz y el  espectro. Los primeros cultivos a ser probados para arraigamiento en la  celda a partir del cultivo de tejidos vegetales incluyen Leucothoe,  Nandina y Thuja. Cultus y PPO han tomado parte en las pruebas con el  propósito de observación y reporte. Parte del material vegetal utilizado  en las pruebas proviene del vivero propio de la empresa, pero también  se utiliza material suministrado por otros productores. Junto a los  participantes en esta iniciativa, el objetivo es encontrar una solución  aplicable de manera práctica para arraigar productos de vivero sin luz  del día.Temas similares: esquejes de clavel Artículo: Arequipa se ubica como primer productor y exportador de cebolla del país, informan Estudios de iluminacion con leds Peligra nuestra posición como primer productor mundial de cafés especiales Productor del VRAE gana primer premio del III Concurso Nacional de Cacao

----------

